# "Money, Possessions, and Eternity" free on Kindle till Christmas Eve



## Dwimble (Dec 14, 2011)

This book by Randy Alcorn is free for the Kindle until Christmas Eve:

http://www.amazon.com/Money-Possessions-and-Eternity-ebook/dp/B000FCKCJM

I can't recommend it highly enough. It is a thorough study of what the scriptures have to say about money and possessions, and about what our view of them should be. My wife and I read it around twelve years ago and it quite literally changed our lives. It was the beginning of us getting out of debt, living more responsibly, giving of ourselves MUCH more, and so on. It is excellent!


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## baron (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you.

Michael was wondering since you reside in Texas iff you downloaded The Evolution of a State, Noah Smithwick. Reading it now, has some funny insights into Texas.

http://www.amazon.com/Evolution-Sta...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323903209&sr=1-1


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 14, 2011)

I read the Treasure Principle by him. It was a great little book, and I look forward to this one!


----------



## Dwimble (Dec 15, 2011)

baron said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Michael was wondering since you reside in Texas iff you downloaded The Evolution of a State, Noah Smithwick. Reading it now, has some funny insights into Texas.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Evolution of a State or Recollections of Old Texas Days eBook: Noah Smithwick: Kindle Store



I've never read it, but I just downloaded it. Thanks for the link!


----------

